# Need help on how to insert an article



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2020)

How do I insert an article so that the picture, title and a few sentences show?  I see pretty much everyone doing this, but haven't figured out how to do it myself.  What I have been doing when I want to link to an article is copy the url, then paste it into the url link, using the insert link icon above.  Help!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2020)

Go to the article
copy the URL in your browser bar paste it into the post window click post reply 
If you want more info that the link provides, you may have to copy and paste a few sentences.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks.  When you say copy he info do you mean the url?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 17, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Thanks.  When you say copy he info do you mean the url?


You can highlight (shift+arrow keys) and copy (ctrl+c) any text then paste (ctrl+v) any text, including URLs. To copy pictures you want to post, right click on them and select 'copy' from the drop-down menu. Again (ctrl=v) will paste it where you want to drop it.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> You can highlight (shift+arrow keys) and copy (ctrl+c) any text then paste (ctrl+v) any text, including URLs. To copy pictures you want to post, right click on them and select 'copy' from the drop-down menu. Again (ctrl=v) will paste it where you want to drop it.


I'm good with posting pictures.  It's the articles I'm not sure about.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 17, 2020)

the forum software automatically does that for you if you simply post the link to the article.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> the forum software automatically does that for you if you simply post the link to the article.


It doesn't seem to when I post the url for an article.  I have been using the link icon above and then inserting the url.  Here is a recent article I linked to (it's number 363):









						A Thread for Good News
					

The Incredible Story You May Not Know About Steve Buscemi On 9/11. https://www.inspiremore.com/steve-buscemi-9-11/




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 17, 2020)

its because of the page-15 at the end of the url you are posting..it doesnt auto pick up that its a proper URL to unfurl when it ends without a trailing forward slash /

so if you paste your url that doesnt end in .html or similar...add a trailing slash to it.  or youll have to manually put the code in front of the url tag to make it "unfurl"









						A Thread for Good News
					

The Incredible Story You May Not Know About Steve Buscemi On 9/11. https://www.inspiremore.com/steve-buscemi-9-11/




					tugbbs.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 17, 2020)

This is the article it isn't working on;



			https://www.santafenewmexican.com/news/local_news/espa-ola-boy-battling-illness-gets-his-wish-a-new-camper-for-him-and-his/article_76ef92fe-f76f-11ea-b430-c36fa82f3b75.html


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2020)

It didn't work for me either - must be something about the way the news site is creating the url.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 17, 2020)

yep, that website is not allowing a preview of the page...nothing you are doing wrong.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2020)

I guess that have more readers than they need!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2020)

It's not just that article that didn't convert.  It's all articles I've posted.

Here is another one, #18.  This was a website.  Should it convert also?  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/restaurants-soon-to-be-forgotten.309086/#post-2503970

That was the only other recent one I could find.  Maybe I haven't tried to post as many articles as I thought.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 17, 2020)

Luanne said:


> It's not just that article that didn't convert.  It's all articles I've posted.
> 
> Here is another one, #18.  This was a website.  Should it convert also?  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/restaurants-soon-to-be-forgotten.309086/#post-2503970
> 
> That was the only other recent one I could find.  Maybe I haven't tried to post as many articles as I thought.











						Our Story about Frisch's Big Boy | Frisch's Big Boy
					

The ninth of ten children, Dave Frisch followed in the footsteps of his father Samuel Frisch, who in 1905 opened the Frisch Café in Cincinnati, Ohio.




					www.frischs.com
				




That one unfurls for me.

Make sure you are pasting the URL directly into the reply box and not using the hyperlink button.

Hyperlink button;
https://www.frischs.com/story/


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Our Story about Frisch's Big Boy | Frisch's Big Boy
> 
> 
> The ninth of ten children, Dave Frisch followed in the footsteps of his father Samuel Frisch, who in 1905 opened the Frisch Café in Cincinnati, Ohio.
> ...


So that's how you saw it in my post?  Maybe it's just me that is not seeing it?  I only saw the url that I posted.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 17, 2020)

https://www.frischs.com/story/


Luanne said:


> So that's how you saw it in my post?  Maybe it's just me that is not seeing it?  I only saw the url that I posted.


No, I saw your post the same way you did. When I used the same link, it unfurled. as in post #16.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 17, 2020)

Are you just pasting the link into the reply box or using the Hyperlink button?


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Are you just pasting the link into the reply box or using the Hyperlink button?


By hyperlink button do you mean the little picture of a link above?  That is what I have been using.  The only thing I paste directly into the reply box are pictures.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 17, 2020)

Luanne said:


> By hyperlink button do you mean the little picture of a link above?  That is what I have been using.  The only thing I paste directly into the reply box are pictures.


Yes, the button that looks like a chain link above. When I use that button, it just shows the link. When I paste directly into the reply box (like you do pictures) it shows the preview. So paste directly into the reply box where you are typing.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, the button that looks like a chain link above. When I use that button, it just shows the link. When I paste directly into the reply box (like you do pictures) it shows the preview. So paste directly into the reply box where you are typing.


I thought I had tried that, but nothing happened.  I'll test it here.  And that worked!









						Our Story about Frisch's Big Boy | Frisch's Big Boy
					

The ninth of ten children, Dave Frisch followed in the footsteps of his father Samuel Frisch, who in 1905 opened the Frisch Café in Cincinnati, Ohio.




					www.frischs.com


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2020)

That was too easy.  I was making it harder than it needed to be.  I'll try the other one from the Santa Fe New Mexican.  And that one still doesn't work as everyone who was helping me found out.  Anyway, thanks for the help everyone.



			https://www.santafenewmexican.com/news/local_news/espa-ola-boy-battling-illness-gets-his-wish-a-new-camper-for-him-and-his/article_76ef92fe-f76f-11ea-b430-c36fa82f3b75.html


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 17, 2020)

Luanne said:


> That was too easy.  I was making it harder than it needed to be.  I'll try the other one from the Santa Fe New Mexican.  And that one still doesn't work as everyone who was helping me found out.  Anyway, thanks for the help everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.santafenewmexican.com/news/local_news/espa-ola-boy-battling-illness-gets-his-wish-a-new-camper-for-him-and-his/article_76ef92fe-f76f-11ea-b430-c36fa82f3b75.html


Yeah, for whatever reason that santafenewmexican link won't preview. I tried it both ways and it doesn't work. Something up with their link that won't unfurl in Xenforo.


----------

